# Laptop Recommendations - PC



## Win (May 10, 2017)

I get to order a new computer for my work and I need it to be beefy enough to run Photoshop well. I also need it to be a laptop and a PC (not a Mac). I would love input on what brands, types, and minimum specifications I should be requesting so as to have a computer that will be powerful enough for my Lightroom and Photoshop work for the next 3-4 years.

Thanks in advance!
Win


----------



## 1361 (May 10, 2017)

It comes down to money. I searched for a long time. While I can't say money is no object. I prefer to spend a little more up front and get 4-5 good usable years from them. I settled on a Dell Precision 5520. Don't buy on line. Call and talk to a sales rep for a larger discount. I think anything to do with photo editing should have a nicer display. I suffered for far too long with my current laptop.


----------



## clee01l (May 11, 2017)

For Windows machines, I am partial to Microsoft's high end spec'd Surface Pro 4.  It compares favorably with the Macbook's


----------



## Replytoken (May 11, 2017)

Is portability important?  Does weight and size matter to you?  Will you have a docking station and a desktop monitor?  What is your budget?  Do you want to want/need a monitor that can display in just sRGB or do you also need to be able to display Adobe color space?  How important is the keyboard?  Does it need to be back lit?  Answers to these questions can help folks provide you with useful recommendations.  But regardless of how you answer these questions, you should almost always consider as much RAM and as as big and fast of a drive as you can afford.  Many machines do not allow upgrades, or they void warranties if the machine is opened (if it can be opened).

Good luck,

--Ken


----------

